# My new Swordtails



## joepythons (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## joepythons (Mar 3, 2009)

*found*

I finally found some nice swordtails .I bought them from this person and will buy from again. http://www.sitfh.com/SITFH_Home.htm


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

they look good. nice find


----------



## joepythons (Mar 3, 2009)

StripesAndFins said:


> they look good. nice find


Thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i like SIT....great fish..he even sells Plecocaine....


----------



## joepythons (Mar 3, 2009)

lohachata said:


> i like SIT....great fish..he even sells Plecocaine....


Hey i think i know you from somewhere :lol:.Yea he sent me a package of it for free.


----------

